# Commandes iPod Classic 160Go usées ?



## M. Paul (7 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
mon amie a un iPod Classic 160Go qui a pas mal été utilisé depuis 10 ans et dont les commandes (Menu, avance, play/pause, retour, home) ne fonctionnent plus bien :
il faut appuyer beaucoup pour que la commande soit prise en compte. Si je comprends bien c'est comme si les contacts étaient usés.
Il y a un moyen de réparer ça ?


Changer les contacteurs ?
Nettoyer les contacteurs avec une bombe aérosol spécial contacts électroniques ?

Merci pour l'aide
Paul


----------



## M. Paul (9 Mars 2020)

Bon, je vois sur macmaniack une molette de commande iPod Classic 6
Mon modèle a été acheté en 2009 et est "3ème génération". Je ne sais pas si cette pièce est compatible...
Il y a ce tutoriel de chez Ifixit mais ouh la la, c'est un truc de ouf à démonter !

Des conseils ?
Un réparateur spécialisé sur la région parisienne ?

Merci pour l'aide !
PAul


----------



## RubenF (24 Avril 2020)

M. Paul a dit:


> Bon, je vois sur macmaniack une molette de commande iPod Classic 6
> Mon modèle a été acheté en 2009 et est "3ème génération". Je ne sais pas si cette pièce est compatible...
> Il y a ce tutoriel de chez Ifixit mais ouh la la, c'est un truc de ouf à démonter !
> 
> ...


Hello, en principe cet iPhone est une galère à démonter, je suis un type sur Youtube qui s’appelle DankPod (que j’adore, et qui me fait mourir de rire au passage, je te conseille de passer dessus si t’a 5 Minutes) Qui expliquait que cet iPod est le PIREEEEEEE à démonter. 

Je pense que quelques magasins agrées savent faire ce type de manipulation, après si on est précautionneux, ca devrait le faire. mais j’encourage tout le monde qui ouvre un iPod à acheter un nouvel écran à coté, il saute souvent quand on essaie d’ouvrir la bête, et quand on referme et qu’on voit l’écran HS, on pleure (vécu.)


----------

